# My Pooches !



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful Goldens. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, the first one made me laugh. I get attacked like that on a daily basis. Goldens are soooooo much fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Lovely pictures. Looks like one is a puppy? Welcome to GRF!


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

The puppy in the pics are baby pics of My girl with the turkey feather!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovely photos, thanks for sharing, love the first pic, made me smile!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Awwwww, such beautiful goldens you have, GREAT photos! Love the deep colored coats too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful photos, just love that last shot...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, your goldens are beautiful. I love the Reds.........

The last photo is so precious.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

The last pictures should be a poster on your wall!
they are all great pictures.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Lovely photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Fully appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am completely devoted to the red Goldies ! I love their rich coat & their block heads! I have enjoyed looking at all your beautiful pooches to


----------



## Gingerkid'sMom (Aug 23, 2012)

*Your Dogs*

Hello! I am seriously in love with the looks of your dogs. I have a gorgeous red female right now who is fighting cancer. It breaks my heart, but she is currently enjoying a good quality of life. I am hoping you would share you dogs origins with me, breeder, parentage, etc. I can see myself with a big red male in the future, when the time is right. I may even consider a young adult.
With all the interest in creme colored goldens, real reds are harder to find. 
Thank you,
Rhonda


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful looking goldens. I love their dark shiny coats


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I also love the Red...  Nice pictures.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. I love the first one. Thank goodness the little girl didn't harm the Golden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are still beautiful dogs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous red heads.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great photos! You have a beautiful dog, I love her colour!


----------

